# Budget PC Build :/



## mvk3772 (Jan 12, 2017)

22k - Maximum 27k Build . It is for my cousin and is in financial crisis . He has started his B.Tech in Computer Science.  But we have limited knowledge in PC build. So I would really like it if someone helps . 


Mainly for Programming only. Hopefully it's a bit long term Build. Excluding Monitor,  mouse , UPS , PSU  and Cabinet . Thank you so much ! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## krish1997 (Jan 17, 2017)

search in amazon cheap all in one in PCs are available  and no one really uses computer for programing its excuse to buy new PC


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 17, 2017)

Fill the quesstionaire:

*forum.digit.in/pc-components-confi...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html




krish1997 said:


> search in amazon cheap all in one in PCs are available  and



AIOs are waste of money



krish1997 said:


> *no one really uses computer for programing* its excuse to buy new PC



Yeah, the IT people just use facebook and watch cat videos on it all the day


Spoiler



Sarcasm intended


----------



## gta5 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wait 1 month for the Launch of "Pentium G4560" processor in India.. this is the most bang for the buck processor..

Performs almost same as Core i3 6100/Core i5 2300 and will cost only Rs 4700.. 

Pentium G4560  - Rs 4700
Samsung 750 evo 120 gb SSD - Rs 3600
Corsair 8gb ram - Rs 3800
Asus H110 Motherboard - Rs 4500

You can spend more money on an additional HDD if you need more space later and save money for now ..


----------



## nac (Jan 18, 2017)

gta5 said:


> will cost only Rs 4700..


I doubt that. May be they are priced cheaper in US, but in India it will cost more I guess.


----------



## gta5 (Jan 18, 2017)

nac said:


> I doubt that. May be they are priced cheaper in US, but in India it will cost more I guess.



G4400 launched for Rs 4600 last year , Intel's official price for both g4400 and g4560 is 64 $ 

All other 7th generation CPU like i3 7100 and i5 7500 also launched at almost similar launch price here in india like last year ..  500-600 rs higher difference due to dollar 66 vs 68 now
So it shouldn't cost more than Rs 4800-5000 , if indian sellers don't price gauge Pentium specifically because of HT 

* price estimates from cost2cost ,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 19, 2017)

mvk3772 said:


> 22k - Maximum 27k Build . It is for my cousin and is in financial crisis . He has started his B.Tech in Computer Science.  But we have limited knowledge in PC build. So I would really like it if someone helps .
> Mainly for Programming only. Hopefully it's a bit long term Build. Excluding Monitor,  mouse , UPS , PSU  and Cabinet . Thank you so much !
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



Budget -24.5K

Intel Core i3 6100 -8500,
Gigabyte H100M-S2 -4500,
Corsair Vengeance LPX 8GB 2400Mhz DDR4 -3500,
WD Caviar Blue 1TB -3500,
Samsung 850 EVO 120GB SSD -4500.
TOTAL -24,500.


----------



## nac (Jan 19, 2017)

gta5 said:


> G4400 launched for Rs 4600 last year , Intel's official price for both g4400 and g4560 is 64 $


That's just my guess based on the past pricing. I may end up being wrong when it's launched in India.
2-2.5yrs back when I was looking, this was the pricing.
Pentium G3220 - 3800
i3 4130 - [STRIKE]8000[/STRIKE] 7100
When I checked last year, the price increased and the new processors were priced @
Pentium G4400 - 4700
i3 6100 - 8700

Both the Pentiums were priced USD 64 and i3s @ 117 USD, but still in India it's priced higher. 
Now i3 7100 costs 9300/- in India and it's priced 117 USD in the US and now i3 6100 price is increased to 9000/-

So you see why I doubt it would be priced @ 4700


----------



## gta5 (Jan 19, 2017)

nac said:


> That's just my guess based on the past pricing. I may end up being wrong when it's launched in India.
> 2-2.5yrs back when I was looking, this was the pricing.
> Pentium G3220 - 3800
> i3 4130 - [STRIKE]8000[/STRIKE] 7100
> ...



Yeah you are correct , i think major part of this price increase was Dollar-inr exchange rate rather than suppliers

In 2014 time frame dollar was averaging around 60-61 rs , while in 2016 dollar was averaging around 66-67 rs , and before mid 2013 dollar used to be 55 rs ... now it is 68-69 rs .. this is why i3 6100 price increased to 9000..  

XE: USD / INR Currency Chart. US Dollar to Indian Rupee Rate

4700 is lowest estimate though i forgot to include tax to cost2cost price list lol.. , it should be around 4800-4900 ,but not more than 5k
because G4400 is at Rs 4300 right now .. 

It's a great deal anyway , makes i3 6100/7100 look like waste of money..

While CPU prices have been constant from manufacturer side , Ram and SSD prices have been rising since may 2016  and are expected to increase further in 2017   april 2016 - Corsair 8b ddr4 - Rs 2700 , now Rs 3600-3700


----------



## mvk3772 (Jan 24, 2017)

Why is No one recommending AMD processors ?  Aren't they cheaper compared to Intel ? Are they worth it? How  different is AMD from Intel ? And what about upcoming Ryzen processor? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 24, 2017)

mvk3772 said:


> Why is No one recommending AMD processors ?  Aren't they cheaper compared to Intel ? Are they worth it? How  different is AMD from Intel ? And what about upcoming Ryzen processor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk



Previous AMD proccys are EOL and Ryzen consumer grade CPUs, pricing hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

gta5 said:


> G4400 launched for Rs 4600 last year , Intel's official price for both g4400 and g4560 is 64 $
> 
> All other 7th generation CPU like i3 7100 and i5 7500 also launched at almost similar launch price here in india like last year ..  500-600 rs higher difference due to dollar 66 vs 68 now
> So it shouldn't cost more than Rs 4800-5000 , if indian sellers don't price gauge Pentium specifically because of HT
> ...



Intel Pentium G4560 is $65 in US but Indian Retailers are listing it for Rs.6500 that means $95 here in India. Its better to go with Intel Core i3 7100.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 25, 2017)

[MENTION=325311]mvk3772[/MENTION],that is because of our mindset.
Intel is no doubt superior and best as a processor and its chipset in the computing world. But AMD is no cr@p or sh!t either. Gone are the days of Athlon-XP CPU by AMD which used to get heated up most ,but  nowadays the AMD APU's in particular have a good value for money as it has superior inbuilt GPU ,runs much cooler,energy efficient and *are the best solutions for a budget PC build as asked by you*.


----------



## chimera201 (Jan 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Intel Pentium G4560 is $65 in US but Indian Retailers are listing it for Rs.6500 that means $95 here in India. Its better to go with Intel Core i3 7100.



Where did you get the price? Forget India the CPU is not even in stock in US. Wait a month at-least for it to be in stock and the prices to stabilise. Even at Rs. 6.5k it's good value against i3 7100 at Rs.9.5k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 25, 2017)

chimera201 said:


> *Where did you get the price?* Forget India the CPU is not even in stock in US. Wait a month at-least for it to be in stock and the prices to stabilize. *Even at Rs. 6.5k it's good value against i3 7100 at Rs.9.5k*



I inquired from local Chenoy Trade Center, Secunderabad vendors about the intended price of G4560 and they said 6.5k
Yes, obviously G4560 @ 6.5k is better than i3 7100 @ 9.5k


----------



## gta5 (Jan 25, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Intel Pentium G4560 is $65 in US but Indian Retailers are listing it for Rs.6500 that means $95 here in India. Its better to go with Intel Core i3 7100.



G4560 isn't launched yet in USA .. it is supposed to launch around 13 feb.. Usa stores are listing it for 75 $ .. right now this CPU is very limited in Supply from intel
 wait till  early march for wide availability ,ample supply and prices to stabilise in india

- - - Updated - - -

It has been launched in UK though.. in stock on OCuk

As a comparison G4400 on OC.uk is *60 Pounds* 

▷ Intel Pentium Dual Core G4400 3.30GHz (Skylake) Socket LGA11… | OcU

and G4560 is * 65 pounds * 

▷ Intel Pentium G4560 3.50GHz (Kaby Lake) Socket LGA1151 Proce… | OcU

Add 6-7 pound difference to Indian prices of G4400 it should still be below Rs 5000 , otherwise this is just simply price gouging on indian seller's part because of less availability right now..


----------



## savithk (Feb 21, 2017)

gta5 said:


> Yeah you are correct , i think major part of this price increase was Dollar-inr exchange rate rather than suppliers
> 
> In 2014 time frame dollar was averaging around 60-61 rs , while in 2016 dollar was averaging around 66-67 rs , and before mid 2013 dollar used to be 55 rs ... now it is 68-69 rs .. this is why i3 6100 price increased to 9000..
> 
> ...




why all keep saying that compare to Pentium (Kaby Lake) series...makes i3 6100/7100 look like waste of money. can some one explain how is technically is different


----------



## gta5 (Feb 22, 2017)

savithk said:


> why all keep saying that compare to Pentium (Kaby Lake) series...makes i3 6100/7100 look like waste of money. can some one explain how is technically is different



Till skylake ( G4400 ) , Pentium was only dual core CPU with hyper threading disabled .. The only meaningful difference between Pentium and i3 used to be Hyperthreading .. 2 threads vs 4 threads

With kabylake ( g4560 ) intel has added Hyperthreading to pentium lineup .. 
so Cpu performance wise this is very close to i3 6100/7100
g4560 is 3.5ghz , 6100 at 3.7 ghz , 7100 at 3.9 ghz .. 

G4560 costs Rs 4600 , i3 6100/7100 around Rs 9000

so you are paying 2x money for only 6-12 % more performance ( hardly noticeable to avg user) .. and this is what makes i3 series over expensive/waste of money now..

Intel Pentium G4560 review: the ultimate budget CPU? &bull; Eurogamer.net

The only difference between i3 and pentium  (g4560) now is clockspeeds , Avx/Avx2 instruction set and a better IGPU .. though there are pentiums with same igpu ( hd 630) as i3  like g4600 but these higher priced pentiums usually don't reach indian market..


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 22, 2017)

^^ Coz most of the people dont really bother about AMD processors and are Intel fanboys!

(Brace yourself, AMD fanboys thrashing incoming!) 

On serious note: i dont think SSD is required. Its for performance enthusiast people only. Subtract it from bssunilreddy's recommendation and put the money for more useful stuff.


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2017)

mvk3772 said:


> Why is No one recommending AMD processors ?  Aren't they cheaper compared to Intel ? Are they worth it? How  different is AMD from Intel ? And what about upcoming Ryzen processor?



Ryzen hasn't been released yet. ~3 weeks to come here in India, and the cheapest one will be a quad-core costing ~₹8.5K. [my prediction]


----------



## nac (Feb 23, 2017)

ico said:


> Ryzen hasn't been released yet. ~3 weeks to come here in India, and the cheapest one will be a quad-core costing ~₹8.5K. [my prediction]


My speculation was 12k. After seeing the price of top end models, now it's 10k.


----------



## gta5 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ryzen 3 1100 which is the lowest model is priced at 129 $ .. my guess would be 10,500-11,000


----------



## ico (Feb 23, 2017)

nac said:


> My speculation was 12k. After seeing the price of top end models, now it's 10k.



yes, but quad-core and hexa-core not coming soon.

OP should go ahead with Intel now.


----------



## mvk3772 (Feb 23, 2017)

ico said:


> yes, but quad-core and hexa-core not coming soon.
> 
> OP should go ahead with Intel now.


Amd is so Hyped up! That I cannot go with Intel 

EDIT:  If the speculations are right and Ryzen 5 ( 6 core / 12 threads )  is going to be under 15k and A good Mobo under 6k. Then it is a Best value for the buck. yes of course It may release in April - June but it's worth waiting. So I'm thinking I might wait it out ..

  If not buy Intel according to our needs. Right Now! There's no urgency though. I might as well tell my cousin to share my laptop for basic work. I'll see.... 

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ico (Feb 27, 2017)

If you can wait, it's good for everyone.


----------

